# Unique lifts in tall structures



## urbanjim (Feb 22, 2008)

I was recently in Vegas and stayed in the pyramid at Luxor. The "elevators" within the pyramid are located at the four corners. The hotel calls them "inclinators" due to the slanted path they must take to reach the top floor. Using an inclinator gives one an odd feeling, because it will rock back and forth as it adjusts itself to remain level. 

Another unusual type of lift can be found at the Gateway Arch in St Louis. This one consists of several small "pods" which ride on an arc-shaped track to the top. (They refer to the system as a "tram".) Like the Luxor's inclinators, the pods continously adjust themselves to remain level throughout the ascent. This one isn't for the claustrophobic; the pods are very confining, much like the small cages they use for spinning carnival rides. Only a few people fit into each pod. 

What are some other specially-designed lifts?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

The CN Tower here in Toronto has a glass window on the floor of the elevator!!! Guaranteed to make a few people squeamish. Here is a photo I took from the net by 
someone called tigerfang:


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

That elevator in the CN Tower would be absolutely terrifying for someone afraid of heights like myself.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow, this thing in Toronto is awesome kay: but I would probably stand somewhat like this guy who took the photo - on this metal edge and not on the glass  bc I am scared of heights as well although I really like tallest possible towers and views from the top of them :bow:.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

which tower is that Taller/Better? not really the cn tower or?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes, it is the CN Tower... the glass floor was installed this year in the elevator! There has been a glass floor on the observation deck since the beginning, but the one in the elevator is new. I find it very hard to stand on the glass.. my brain tells me that it is safe, but every other sense I have tells me to keep the heck off that glass!!! 
ps I was too afraid to go on the elevator on the St Louis Arch... just seemed it might be too claustrophobic for me.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I was at the CN Tower not too long ago myself. At first, I was afraid to go on the skypod b/c I thought it would crack the second I set foot on it and I would fall, but I eventually walked on w/o being feared. As for the elevator shaft, I am not sure if it can withstand a plane crash into it, b/c concreted doesn't bend, it breaks according to van der Waals forces.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## urbanjim (Feb 22, 2008)

waccamatt said:


> That elevator in the CN Tower would be absolutely terrifying for someone afraid of heights like myself.


I'm not even afraid of heights, but WOW....that looks frightening!


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Somebody needs to take a polisher to the floor glass to get rid of the scratches


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

LOL! The floor would have to be ground down every week.. scratches on a glass floor are inevitable. The glass floor was just installed about a month or so ago.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

That picture is not of the CN Tower, but these are.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

OMG! I stand corrected! You are so right, Marcanadian... that other tower is not the CN Tower. I was focusing on the glass floor and not the structure at the bottom! :nuts:


----------



## *Jarrod (Mar 30, 2005)

Taller said:


> The CN Tower here in Toronto has a glass window on the floor of the elevator!!! Guaranteed to make a few people squeamish. Here is a photo I took from the net by
> someone called tigerfang:


That's the Calgary Tower


----------



## CybaSumo (Apr 29, 2008)

Taller said:


> The CN Tower here in Toronto has a glass window on the floor of the elevator!!! Guaranteed to make a few people squeamish. Here is a photo I took from the net by
> someone called tigerfang:


this one is pretty scary! i bet ill be panicking once i take a peep at that glass window by that elevator


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Eureka Tower in Melbourne has a glass box that can be pushed out like a horizontal lift from the building for several metres. It's all glass so once the section is fully extended, you can see through top, left, right, and bottom. Best part of it is when you start off the glass is opaque and then it becomes all clear in an instant.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*TP S.A. Tower - 128m - Warsaw/Poland*



wikipedia said:


> *A unique feature of the building is the external elevator shaft, sloped 14°, which connects the street level with one of the higher office floors with an elevator cabin travelling at 2.5 m/s.* Apart from it, there are seven other straight-up elevator shafts in the building core.


----------

